# Farmer Ailments..



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Regards, Mike

http://tennessee.growingamerica.com/corn-time/2018/09/farmer-ailments


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

That's a good ailment some guys really know what's going on at the neighbors. I'm not good at that anymore I probably work harder than I should for my age and I'm very tired at the end of the day so it's hard for me to keep track of what's going on what's for sale what's coming up who did not cut their hay for 2 months who screwed up there being spraying them etc etc etc. Even though I don't observe that doesn't mean I do not want to know, I still got some nose problems from time to time so I call up one of my wife's relatives and chat with him on the phone a bit and within 10 or 15 minutes I know all the juicy stuff.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I thought the only true ailment was not enough money.... I suffer quite hard of that one.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I did this just yesterday! Drove around looking at how many people still had beans in the field, trying to figure out if I should DP mine, put them in storage, or sell.

Explains why my neck was stiff this morning.

Ralph


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Oh Lordy ain't that one the truth!

We used to have a nosy old couple that would take their old 75 Chevy pickup out every afternoon between 2 and 4 PM, drive past every farm in the area at about 10 mph, looking to see what was going on.  Pretty sure the old lady was the one that called the sheriff's department for us "growing pot" when we planted the entire farm in "okra leaf cotton" when they first started selling the Fibermax seed from Australia in the US in the early 90's... LOL Grandma saw a deputy walking out in the field looking around-- he came up to the house to tell her they had a report of "pot" growing in a field and they were satisfied there was none LOL It did sorta look like it, except the leaves aren't serrated edged like marijuana...

This was the same old biddy that listened in on every phone call back in the "party line" days when I was a kid...

Then of course there was Grandma's sister in law Lucy, who peddled around the country in her Lincoln Continental a couple times a week the same way, looking at what everybody else was up to... She lived in town but she had to know everything going on LOL

Later! OL J R


----------

